# Quick coupler plate ?



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

Has anyone found or made a quick coupler plate to bolt to your snow pusher, that will allow you to run the snow pusher without the bucket on ? If you need bucket you simply disconnect and attach to bucket.
I was thinking it was save 1000-1400lbs that the bucket weighs on the from of the machine .


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

hotshot4819;1496429 said:


> Has anyone found or made a quick coupler plate to bolt to your snow pusher, that will allow you to run the snow pusher without the bucket on ? If you need bucket you simply disconnect and attach to bucket.
> I was thinking it was save 1000-1400lbs that the bucket weighs on the from of the machine .


What kind of machine are you talking about? size? if you are talking about skidsteers (although that must be some bucket you have on there) coupler plates are pretty universal. If you are talking something else check with the dealer to find more info, or design your own. We just finshed building a quick attach system for our loader, and we had it designed for us. We will use it on all future loaders we buy as well.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If your talking skids,,,they make a universal plate that u can weld to anything. A loader is a little tricky, but you could fab up anything we had to do that for our artic sectional


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

its a volvo l70. wheel loader..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Another question,,what kinda pusher u running


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

protech, loader style with the 3 post in back for putting your bucket into...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Why couldn't u....cut off the posts and add like 3 loops to pin your machine to? If it isn't a sectional then you can go right to the back of the pusher


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

We order 90% of our pushers with QA. Mostly H&H pro 1000series. We are happy with how they work.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

heres the answer to your question....yes you can. This is for a cat but its the same concept.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

That's exactly what I need .
Problem is , we rent the boxes and I don't think they would want us welding. 
I gotta beable to chai it on somehow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure how u could chain something like that on there's alotta weight there


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

You are asking a lot now, why get permission to weld something on and just grind it off and repaint in the spring?


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

4x4Farmer;1497220 said:


> heres the answer to your question....yes you can. This is for a cat but its the same concept.
> View attachment 115871


Where did you find the mounts, we have a 416IT and want to fab up a plow mount. Thanks


----------



## hseeder (Jan 21, 2009)

I talked with sno bandit in Rutland. They make the IT couplers and are about $500 a set - meaning two pieces. They also just put all their pushers on sale, already bought a pro tech as it is my first one and dealer access played a huge role. 12 backhoe model is on sale at $2900.00. God I wish they were closer to NY


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

4x4Farmer;1497220 said:


> heres the answer to your question....yes you can. This is for a cat but its the same concept.
> View attachment 115871





snow7899;1502541 said:


> Where did you find the mounts, we have a 416IT and want to fab up a plow mount. Thanks


The items in the photo (on the back of the pusher) are often referred to as "coupler blanks". They are available from your Cat dealer and probably also from you pusher MFR (all MFRs that I have checked with offer them for their pushers). There are many different brands and sizes so be sure to give correct info when ordering.



hotshot4819;1496725 said:


> its a volvo l70. wheel loader..


Your L70 probably has the Volvo coupler system, if it even has a Q/A, and the blanks are available from Volvo. It's not as popular as the Cat, JRB, ACS, or universal skid steer Q/As so it may not be as easy to get in the aftermarket (from the pusher MFRs). If you are renting I'm not sure if it makes sense buying these anyway. It's certainly easier to switch between the bucket and pusher. It will also be a tighter, sturdier attachment. The pusher will mount closer to the pushing unit so there will be an adjustment for the operators. Keep in mind that you will not be able to stack as high with out the bucket between the machine and the pusher. Since we are talking about pushers I see no advantage in saving the weight (what you had mentioned as the reason for using Q/A) of the bucket anyway. Maybe in stacking but IMO most of the weight of the snow is still on the ground, or stack, when pushing. Even up the stack. If your machines are not already equipped with the coupler, and hydraulics, be prepared to shell out some big money for adding it. For a 3 yard loader you can easily spend 8-10 thousand dollars, plus installation if you can't do it yourself. It's not really that hard to do but the welding of the blanks is critical to get correct (allignment/location of the blanks, and quality of the welding).


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

dgodr
thanks for your input. my machine does have quick connect already. i own the machine..
when i reffered to renting, i am renting the snow pushers..i have yet to commit to purchasing any.

pushed first storm with this loader, and it was 4 inches of Wet Wet snow... actually was raining most of the time we where pushing...

did really well, untill hitting some inclines with a full bucket.. that certainly slowed the machine down...

cant wait to see how well it goes with dry snow to actually FILL the pusher...


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

hotshot4819;1512692 said:


> dgodr
> thanks for your input. my machine does have quick connect already. i own the machine..
> when i reffered to renting, i am renting the snow pushers..i have yet to commit to purchasing any....
> 
> ...


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hotshot,

what type of L70 do you have? wet snow will slow most machines with a full pusher, but I've never had it slow a machine just pushing with a bucket on.
how much does a pusher cost to rent? why own a loader and rent a pusher?
Like others here, I also find a direct connect more solid.
That being said, the reason I also have a 14' chain on protech laying around is for when the Volvo and Volvo couple unit breaks and your rental machine is a Case with ACS coupler, you can chain up and keep going.

Onto cost.
I use a very skilled local machine shop that can fab almost anything. They have made ACS and JRB couplers for my pushers for under $2K. That was material and welding them on to the unit.
My Deere dealer has cut blank JRB's and welded them onto buckets for us once. Price was about $1k more. 
Conclusion, just by a pusher and make it a coupler type with chain on post too.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I sell and stock almost every quick attach mount for almost all loaders. please email me what make and model of machine you have and I will send you price. I have the L70 in stock. [email protected]


----------

